# "British Experimental Combat Aircraft of WWII: Prototypes, Research Aircraft and Failed Production Designs" by Tony Buttler



## Vahe Demirjian (Dec 30, 2019)

There's a book titled _British Experimental Combat Aircraft of WWII: Prototypes, Research Aircraft and Failed Production Designs _by aviation writer Tony Buttler if anyone is interested in reading it. This book is also available for purchase at Amazon at this link:

Amazon product


----------

